# Ruger 10/22 Mag conversion to .17HMR



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Was there ever a barrel offered for the Ruger 10/22 Mag to convert it to a .17HMR? I think that would be one sweet shooting rifle if there was and the little research that I have done doesn't say if it has been done yet.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Interesting! Would the HMR be able to cycle from the round mag, though?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't know why it wouldn't since the 17 is based on the 22 mag. 
And doesn't the Ruger 77 in .17 HMR use the rotery magizine? 

For some reason I want to ask questions and not do the research.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

There were some issues with the 10/22 Mag that caused Ruger to discontinue that model and I cant remember what the specifics were. But the guys on Predator Masters always hum and haw about how much they wished Ruger still made that model.

Additionally, there are very few manufacturers that make a semi-auto .17 Hummer due to a number of reasons (Remington recalled theirs due to safety issues). And if memory serves me correct, you would need to adjust the weight of the bolt of the Ruger to make it cycle properly and I believe Volquartsen used to make the conversion to do what you are thinking about, but they no longer offer it.

I might suggest taking a look at this just as a good addition for your rifle
https://www.volquartsen.com/products/419-high-capacity-magazine-10-22-magnum

Realistically, if you are really thinking of buying a semi-auto .17 HMR, I would seriously consider buying this instead
http://www.shopalexanderarms.com/Rifles-.17_HMR_-_Complete_Rifle.html

I say this because the amount of time and frustration you will spend with the conversion will likely out weigh the cost of a new rifle.

If you are ever interested in selling your 10/22 Magnum, let me know. I've always wanted one.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

On a side note: 99% of the conversions that I see are from .22 LR to .17 Mach II. And the guys that have done this LOVE it. My buddy has one and he refuses to go bunny busting with a .22 now, he only wants his .17 Mach II


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

It has been done, but the problems created by the additional pressures that the magnums operate at, have caused the manufactures to discontinue the blow back semi autos. Remington even offered to buy back the ones that they made in the 17HMR. A buddy of mine had a 10/22 Mag, and it seemed to be a fine prairie dog gun. I never heard of him having any issues with it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I actually don't have the 10/22 mag anymore. The one that I bought I gave away to a nephew. I know stupid me. 

I remembered when the 17 was first being developed and thought that I heard that Ruger was going to offer it in their semi automatic but then as I get older I seam to remember a lot of things that didn't happen. I just thought that it would be one sweet shooting rifle.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

It was, until the problems that a relatively high pressure cartridge causes in a blow back action showed themselves. Minor things like cracked receivers from the high bolt velocity, and blown cases from the action opening too soon. It was happening to the 22 mag as well. The problems didn't show up until the 17 HMR came upon the scene, and the popularity of both cartridges skyrocketed. People shot them a lot, and then the spring fatigue issues appeared. At least that is the way that I remember the issues. 
I also thought that with the arrival of the 17 HMR, the 5mm Remington might make a comeback. I'm still waiting. Loaded with a 25-30 grain V-Max it would be an awesome squirrel gun.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a 10/22 17m2 conversion. I was dissapointed when I discovered that the 25rd mags wouldnt feed the bottleneck reliably.....
I had a custom turret made for it, it really is a hoot out to about 250yds.... the wind sure moves the slug alot however.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats interesting Chet. I hadnt heard that the 25 round magazines had that issue. My buddy always just shoots the factory 10 round magazines because he doesnt like the bananna poking out of the rifle.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I felt blindsided by the .17HMR when I first got mine, it was SOOOOOOO fun! I found myself taking it with me more than any other gun when we'd go "plinking". I can hit quarter sized targets at 100 yards kneeling which is remarkable. I know it doesnt buck the wind as much as the .22 mags, and honestly if I had one of those in the arsenal I wouldnt have gotten the .17... but, having had the 17 for a while now, I must say I am extremely impressed with it and its a riot to shoot. 

Mine is in the Savage left handed bolt model, and sadly I got mine a year too early as the following year they put the accutrigger in them. The trigger is bad but I've kicked around getting the Rifle Basix trigger which is supposed to be really nice.

Back to the OP, a 10/22 converted to .17HMR would be a riot to shoot! It would make me go broke really quick though! Ammo through a bolt action is slow enough you dont feel the sting of burning a few boxes... but in a semi auto? wow... lol 


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I wouldnt mind a Henry lever in .17 HMR. If memory serves me right, .45 has one

I own a Henry in .22 WMR and love shooting that. It would be great fun to have one that shoots a little flatter for distance


----------

